# fit street team bmx



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

alright ive had my eyes on the fit street team for a while now and i finally have enough money to play with. but i have some concerns. its brakeless. i would be riding street probably 80% of the time with this bike, but i would also take it to the djs and cruise the neighborhood with it time to time. i need some tips on how to quick stops. are there ways to stop without ****ing up my shoes? thanks


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Learn to not need to stop fast.
But if you do need to, use the shoe.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

im actualy looking into this bike two
its my next bike if i get the money
on the sight it says its installed with brake mounts but dans comp says otherwise
tell me if you find any good deals on it


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

aaight, yea i was plannin on coppin it from dans. from the pics i dont see any mounts but i could be wrong.

i heard somthin about pedal pressure stopping. dont know much about this though.

oh and is there a trick to getting out of fakie without your breaks i can only turn back around with my breaks..
edit: alright well i think im gonna start with this: http://www.danscomp.com/101557.php?cat=BIKES in white.
looks pretty good to me its cheaper, lighter and comes with brakes. i can always take them off..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I would go with the fit over the eastern if you dont mind the lack of brakes.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

i would rather have the fit street. how much could i pick up a brake for that bike if i didnt like it brakeless?

what are your thoughts on the 2hip playbio? that was another one ive had my eyes on for a while


----------



## Theloneliest Monk (Dec 15, 2007)

Have you looked at the Fit Team Park? It has brakes and seems to be similar bike but with brakes.

http://www.danscomp.com/101961.php?cat=BIKES


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

my gf almost got me one for christmas actually... but she couldn't find one in stock at the time.

In some ways I wish she would have (would be fun to try out), but the more I look, I'm kind of glad I didn't end up with that bike. Fit's team and flow completes are super good deals, but honestly, all the fit balls in the mouths lately are turning me off big time. Some of their stuff is actually junk IMO, but it's treated with such high esteem.

The verde completes look solid, as do the wtp, kink, and colony.... but most of those are a couple hundo above the price of the team series bikes. I don't know... I just like building my own from the ground up.

That little brake they supply with these "brakeless" completes is complete junk. Attempting to ride with one may just rub it in your face that you never got mounts, haha.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

rockcity01 said:


> i would rather have the fit street. how much could i pick up a brake for that bike if i didnt like it brakeless?
> 
> what are your thoughts on the 2hip playbio? that was another one ive had my eyes on for a while


satori beat me

street has better parts then the park though

and to put it in perspective i built a bmx bike to my specifications for 336 bux and thats with all top the line parts minus my stem and bars


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

boyfromthelak said:


> satori beat me
> 
> street has better parts then the park though


those "brakeless" completes from Fit and Verde, etc. still come with a brake, due to liability issues.

It's a center bolt side-pull caliper brake that is typically used on front forks, mounted in a little hole drilled in the fork crown, but in this case, a little hole drilled in the frame's chainstay yoke. :skep: Then they probably just expect you to zip-tie the cable to the frame.

oh, the quote changed, haha.... oh well.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah i forgot about the crappy brake they give you and edited it after your first post. essentially you could get a 990 plate drill a hole in your seat tube thread it for the barrel adjuster and runn a nice brake that way lol


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

man i was under the empression i couldnt build a bmx for less than 500.. ill look into that. thanks for all the info. if i dont even up buildin im probably just gonna go with the fit street or the playboi


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

stopping with pedal pressure on a bmx bike :skep: ,that just doesnt make any sense, unless your going fakie, get the bike that you like, i know the element is a good bike dont have any experience with the fit but it looks solid and ive never heard anything against it, get the one YOU want.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^ really good advice dont over think it there both exelant bikes


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

i forget where i heard it but someone said you can physically stop with pedal pressure.. but i guess i heard wrong.. today i took the brakes off my p1 just to get a general idea of whats it feels like.. ill keep it like that for a week or two.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

rockcity01 said:


> i forget where i heard it but someone said you can physically stop with pedal pressure..


Like the little kid bikes? Where you pedal back a bit to stop?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> Like the little kid bikes? Where you pedal back a bit to stop?


haha, coaster brake skid competition... GO!

or is it a fixie with the pedal pressure braking??


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i smash my dads old cruisers coaster brake all the time hahaha fish tale tht b!tch down the hill


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

wait are you telling me the 08 fit team street comes brakeless??? Damn!!! I love that bike now.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah


----------

